# engine cranks but won't start- no spark



## Gracie (May 9, 2016)

i just bought a 1984 club car gasoline lifted golf cart- ser.# VG843662751. Previous owner said it was a back up cart and was running rough. Cart quit running and was parked. I put a battery in it and fresh gas and the engine cranks with no spark. But as soon as I let off the peddle, I get one spark. This happens every time I press the the peddle; the engine cranks but no spark and when I let off the peddle I get one spark. Thats my main problem right now; but the headlights don't come on- if that means anything with with the no spark. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Many of those golf carts are set up so that the engine starts when you depress the pedal, and shuts off when you take your foot off it. When you take your foot off the pedal, the ignition system is grounding. I could be wrong, but I think yours has breaker point ignition, and it is in need of service. I would check the keyswitch first, as if it's bad it could be preventing the ignition from making a spark to begin with.
Magneto (non-battery) breaker point ignition systems rely on flywheel magnets to induce the necessary power, so the best way to test against a bad keyswitch or safety system, is to isolate the ign. system from them. This is done by disconnecting any external wiring going to the points, leaving only the coil wire going to them and of course the condenser. The condenser can be tested with a VOM that measures capacitance, usually 3 to 5 mF.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2016)

I've been busy and just updating my new progress. I removed the flywheel and that whole area was packed tight with mud. Cleaned with hot water, scraper, and dawn dish soap. Used scotch brite pad and removed rust from flywheel magnets/ contact points. Cleaned all mud from the pick-up leads bolted to the case behind the flywheel. Put back together all clean and turned over engine and still wont start/ spark. When I turn the key to the off position the spark plug will emit a single spark. I have the spark plug wire end positioned next to a ground and every time I depress the accelerator pedal and crank the engine I have no spark. But as soon as I let off the pedal and turn the key switch off- I get one snap of spark out of the coil wire. Every time. All wiring seems to be hooked up and connected properly. I just bought this at an garage sale a few weeks ago. Has a brand new, charged 12V battery.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I say again, if it has point based ignition, I would try replacing them first.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2016)

Thanks paulr44. I have a Kawasaki KF82 341CC 8.5HP engine in my 1984 club car DS golf cart. This does not have points and condenser. It has a fly wheel with magnets and an exciter coil behind the fly wheel. The external coil is mounted on the fly wheel cover. I will work on this again tuesday. I'll test for resistance at the exciter coil leads. After that I'll check the key switch and safety system as suggested. Thought I could also remove fly wheel and rapidly pass a magnet over the exciter coil ends and check for spark out of external coil. I"ll post results after this.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I doubt manually passing a flywheel magnet past an ignition coil could produce a spark. At least you're thinking...

Look to see if it has a trigger module...follow the ignition coil / exciter coil wires to see. Kawy's trigger modules are usually about 3/4" square with 1 spade terminal, at least most of the ones I've seen are. They are usually what we replace first when trying to get spark on an older engine. OF COURSE, test that exciter first!

I checked the KMC dealer site, that engine isn't listed so I can't help you with any tech info.

Good luck.


----------



## bkkid99 (Sep 4, 2019)

My 1985 club car is doing this exact thing. What did you do to fix the problem?


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Ah modern ignition systems, CDI me thinks. It eliminates the need for capacitors and points, just straight up solid state components. Here is the key, pull your plug, hold it to a metal surface, if its a pull starter, have a buddy pull it and observe it to see if its getting spark. No spark? Its time to check connections, check the cdi, coil, kill switch, plug, plug cap, etc. Its actually is easier to diagnose any problems....


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

It MUST have at least one main capacitor..........CDI is short for 'capacitor discharge ignition'. You whirl the magnets on flywheel, they pass a mag impulse coil to generate a minor voltage spike that gets stacked up in the cap to fire back out and induce volts at the coil to spark. 

Any airgap in parts there needs to be as close as possible without physically touching, it amplifies the impulse to be more reliable ignition.

At the top of the thread if points type then breaker never opening clean would spark only at key off, the coil gets powered up and the only power interruption is turning key off, it sparks then.


----------



## rebintex (Mar 24, 2020)

Having the same issue did you fix it, if so how. Is flywheel regular threads?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Please start a new post. Same issue, but what engine? No spark on a rider could be a safety system. We need more info. to help you. Also, flywheels don't have threads, crankshafts do. And it depends on the mfg. what threads they use.


----------

